# Where is the fresh water "line"



## TouristRig (Mar 3, 2014)

How far up the Escambia and Blackwater is still considered salt? How far up can I expect to catch trout?


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe FWC defines salt and freshwater by species, not location. Check their website, though. I could be wrong.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont think that is what he is asking.


----------



## TouristRig (Mar 3, 2014)

I am curious how far up each river I can expect to catch trout.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Just gotta try it and see where they are. Have caught trout as far north as the Solutia plant.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just trying to help.


----------



## Cap-N-Wahoo (Jun 14, 2013)

I've caught Trout and Reds North of Hwy 90 on the Escambia. On BlackWater, I've caught reds at the railroad tressel. However the Freshwater saltwater line is I-10.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty sure tides would have a lot to do with it too


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I caught a speckled trout at quintette bridge once.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I've caught sheepshead and trout in gov bayou before. Amazing how far north they will swim. Even caught a red last year.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Donut slayer said:


> I've caught sheepshead and trout in gov bayou before. Amazing how far north they will swim. Even caught a red last year.



Yep. I remember catching a couple sheepshead in quintet lake


----------

